# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Albert Yefimov

## Airicist

Albert (Efimov) Yefimov

Vice President, Innovation and Research at Sberbank

youtube.com/albertefimov

twitter.com/abulaphia

linkedin.com/in/albertyefimov

----------


## Airicist

People ICT business
Albert Efimov, robotic center Skolkovo Foundation

Published on Apr 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Albert Efimov interview April 2, 2015

Published on Apr 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Technology Insights by Skolkovo Robotics Center Slush 2015

Published on Dec 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Альберт Ефимов, Sberbank Robotics Laboratory

Aug 24, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Разрушая стену Тьюринга. Выступление Альберта Ефимова, Руководителя лаборатории робототехники

Nov 6, 2019




> Выступление в корпоративном университете Сбербанка "Разрушая стену Тьюринга". Октябрь 2019 года

----------

